# Drug Overtones in The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

The cartoon The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack on Cartoon Network..

Have you notice that there are basically drug references in the show?
(i.e. Candy and maple syrup=alcohol)


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't watched cartoons since 4th grade, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I haven't watched cartoons since 4th grade, so I wouldn't know.


I have a little brother...I stopped watching a lot of crap on tv because half of it is recycled shit...
There are only two good shows on CN now...but other than that, I'm playing video games or watching something from my personal anime collection..


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I haven't watched cartoons since 4th grade, so I wouldn't know.



how have you not? i watch cartoons every single day.


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> how have you not? i watch cartoons every single day.



I just don't watch television in general, come to think of it. Right now I have no idea with what I do to kill time, but I do somehow  I did watch the Olympics tonight.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I just don't watch television in general, come to think of it. Right now I have no idea with what I do to kill time, but I do somehow  I did watch the Olympics tonight.


Maybe you watched it with your mind XDD


----------



## Bando (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Maybe you watched it with your mind XDD



I rmemmber now. I do homework and hang out here. 
weeeeeeee


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah i noticed, and i find it funny that it's okay for some one to drink maple syrup and pass out or act drunk but not actual alchol anymore.
in old cartoons it was allowed, hell i even remember an episode of "the littles" where the grandpa got downright drunk, and let's not forget dumbo and the wine that fell into that barrel of water he drank from.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2010)

Ooooohhhh it's EDGY! BFD! That doesn't make up for the blatant lack of substance.


----------



## outward (Feb 14, 2010)

That show gets away with a lot that, quite frankly, shocks me.

Which is probably one more reason why I can't get enough of that show.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> how have you not? i watch cartoons every single day.


yea i cartoons are amazing ^^


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

outward said:


> That show gets away with a lot that, quite frankly, shocks me.
> 
> Which is probably one more reason why I can't get enough of that show.


It's one of the only shows on Cartoon Network I can stand to watch...that and Chowder


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Ooooohhhh it's EDGY! BFD! That doesn't make up for the blatant lack of substance.



How much substance do you prefer your cartoons to have?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't even watch the show but I can tell you however thought it up and drew it were totally on drugs when they did so.

Honestly, I saw one episode and my IQ dropped 10 points - and I felt it dropping.

No wonder all my friends are idiots... I act like I'm drunk half the time and I'm still the smartest and the sanest of the group.
Then again... I saved those sorry ass drunks once, too bad they were not sober enough to remember it.
Pfft, idiots.

Shows like this, they make you stupid. Don't watch them.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's one of the only shows on Cartoon Network I can stand to watch...that and Chowder



It ticks me off that this is Chowder's (and maybe even Flapjack's) last season. Hell, I think they just ended The Secret Saturdays too. I'm beginning to wonder if these people will ever let another show get the same amount of attention as Ben 10...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 15, 2010)

I have come down off of many substances with cartoons on.

Psilocybin with Superjail and The Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! on.
LSD, and LSA (morning glory) both with King of the Hill on.

And I have thoroughly enjoyed Spongebob, Chowder, The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Davey and Goliath, Swat Kats, Samurai Jack, Time Squad, Whatever Happened to Robot Jones?, and Trigun while high on Marijuana, Hydrocodone, Oxycontin, Liquour, DXM, Diphenhydramine, or diphenhydrinate.

Let me say that cartoons are still funny to watch when I am sedated in the morning when my seroquel sets in.


----------



## Rewty (Feb 15, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> It ticks me off that this is Chowder's (and maybe even Flapjack's) last season. Hell, I think they just ended The Secret Saturdays too. I'm beginning to wonder if these people will ever let another show get the same amount of attention as Ben 10...



Nope, Flapjack got renewed. This is Chowder's last season.

Anyway, I love Flapjack. It makes me happy. The only kind of "drug" reference I've ever gotten from it is the maple syrup=alcohol but that's really obvious. That's not an omgseeecret or anything. Otherwise I really think all the weird stuff that happens is just because it's a weird little world they live in.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a little brother...I stopped watching a lot of crap on tv because half of it is recycled shit...
> There are only two good shows on CN now...



Which two shows?

BTW, half of anything not being recycled shit is a pretty decent ratio; for my money, only 10% of what's on TV (or in the movies) is worth watching.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 15, 2010)

Rewty said:


> Nope, Flapjack got renewed. This is Chowder's last season.


Well it was only for, like, six more episodes right? Whereas they already have plans for a third Ben 10 spinoff. I swear if they do the same thing to Adventure Time or even Regular Show, i'll be mad as Hell.


----------



## Rewty (Feb 15, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Well it was only for, like, six more episodes right? Whereas they already have plans for a third Ben 10 spinoff. I swear if they do the same thing to Adventure Time or even Regular Show, i'll be mad as Hell.



Ah. I see that now: http://thurop.deviantart.com/journal/26812058/ I thought it was for an entire season. Sad Rewty. 

 I never could get into Ben 10. I watched the first season and it was ok, but then just stopped following it. Then it seemed like there was a new Ben 10 show or movie on every time I turned on CN. 

I'm super excited about AT but have to say, I've never heard of Regular Show. Off Googlin'.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I have come down off of many substances with cartoons on.
> 
> Psilocybin with Superjail and The Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! on.
> LSD, and LSA (morning glory) both with King of the Hill on.
> ...



o.o

we totally need to get fucked up together.
ill grab the bud and a bottle.
you grab the oxies, and the toons.

anyone else wanna throw down on this?


----------



## outward (Feb 15, 2010)

Rewty said:


> Nope, Flapjack got renewed. This is Chowder's last season.


 
THE FUC---?!

They're canceling Chowder?

: C

: C

: C

Flapjack and Chowder are the only cartoons I watch anymore. And now I'm down to one. AT better not get trashed like this.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 16, 2010)

[yt]YOs1KdD3FQg[/yt]

And while i'm at it:

[yt]nkyOJPZ4eZg[/yt]

Bet some of you haven't seen that before. >:3


----------



## Atrak (Feb 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The cartoon The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack on Cartoon Network..
> 
> Have you notice that there are basically drug references in the show?
> (i.e. Candy and maple syrup=alcohol)


 
Flapjack is pretty much just a reworking of Spongebob. Flapjack sounds very similar to Spongebob, K'nuckles sounds just like the Flying Dutchman, and they use similar drug references (if you look at the original Spongebob movie, where ice cream is beer).

Heck, a lot of cartoons have drug references. Codename: KND used sugar as alcohol, for example.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 16, 2010)

The whole show is one big trip, tbh. It's why I love it.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Those refrences are to lure adults and teenagers as well as children into watching the show.
I asked Disney and that's what they said hehehe


----------



## Viva (Feb 16, 2010)

Rewty said:


> Nope, Flapjack got renewed. This is Chowder's last season.


 
WHAAAT?!


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 16, 2010)

It's true. Greenblatt said on his blog the last episode is going to be like the end of Dragonball (set several years in the future and we get to see Chowder's apprentice).


----------

